# Chinatown buses



## Superliner Diner (Jul 9, 2007)

Besides Megabus in the Midwest, one deeply discounted means of travel by bus on the East Coast is the series of privately owned Chinatown buses. These buses do not serve the normal downtown terminals in the major cities, but rather they run from a curbside in each city's Chinatown. I believe one can go from New York's Chinatown to the Chinatowns in Philly, Washington, or Boston for under twenty bucks.

Ironically, I was reminded of this last night when I saw a broken down bus with Chinese letters on it on the NJ Turnpike with its passengers standing outside (it was in the 90's at that time). You get what you pay for I guess....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2007)

Greyhound has set up competitive Web fares for this corridor as a response to the Chinatown bus phenomenon. For example, they've matched Chinatown's $15 one-way fare Boston-NYC, and they stop at the centrally-located Port Authority bus terminal in Manhattan, rather than at the chaotic mob scene on Canal Street.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2007)

I should also add that Chinatown buses from Boston used to leave from the curb in Chinatown, but some city ordinance forced them to rent a bay at South Station like the other bus companies. They therefore raised their price from $10 one-way to $15.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 9, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Greyhound has set up competitive Web fares for this corridor as a response to the Chinatown bus phenomenon. For example, they've matched Chinatown's $15 one-way fare Boston-NYC, and they stop at the centrally-located Port Authority bus terminal in Manhattan, rather than at the chaotic mob scene on Canal Street.


Are you referring to Canal Street in Chicago, or is there some other Canal Street out there that is a chaotic mob scene with buses loading all over the place?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Greyhound has set up competitive Web fares for this corridor as a response to the Chinatown bus phenomenon. For example, they've matched Chinatown's $15 one-way fare Boston-NYC, and they stop at the centrally-located Port Authority bus terminal in Manhattan, rather than at the chaotic mob scene on Canal Street.
> ...


I think that's Canal Street in NY City.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, Canal Street in NYC Chinatown, home of illegitimate DVD sales and your friendly bus companies.


----------



## Penn Central (Jul 16, 2007)

If I remember correctly, a blind guy sued one of them a few months ago because they wouldn't let his guide dog on. The way the law is written, he'll probably win.


----------

